# The B.C. Rich Draco



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone here owns a B.C. Rich Draco? It seems to be hard to find other owners of them and I'd love to know the opinions of others who have this badass axe. I love mine and I honestly can't see myself playing anything else. Only thing it needed was a black skull knob and an EMG and it was even better.


----------



## Carrion (Dec 19, 2007)

You mean this thing?







Not really my thing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, that thing


----------



## lailer75 (Dec 19, 2007)

cool looking stage guitar, i`m not really into that inlay, but to each his own. skullknob? really?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah. I suffer from "OCD" Obsessive Customizing Disorder. I like customizing things to make them a little more personal, and I just had to put a skull knob on it. I could do without the inlay, but tone wise it's great.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2007)

how much you pay for that?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Crucified (Dec 19, 2007)

epic fail. I really don't like the carved body on it and the inlays make me want to kill myself.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 19, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> how much you pay for that?



700. Which ain't bad. Considering the quality and all it should cost more. Ultimately I'd love a custom version, but this works just fine for now.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## tonyhell (Dec 19, 2007)

jkhl


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, that thing is too wild for my tastes but it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but while that's not my style of axe, that thing's pretty fuckin' badass.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2007)

Crucified said:


> epic fail. I really don't like the carved body on it and the inlays make me want to kill myself.



Thanks for the insightful post.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Hey, at least you have a guitar that you could sell for twice as much as you paid for it. See what they go for on Ebay now. I almost bought one when they were going for $700 and I wish I had.



Yeah tell me about it. I'd never sell it, but if I had too, I'd make a nice little profit. I only wish I'd gotten a second one before the price hike. That's what happens when a company only makes 100 of a model worldwide. I'm hoping for NAMM to bring me more Draco's, otherwise I'll have to ebay hunt, and it'll hurt like hell to pay that kind of cash for something I bought at 700 bucks


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 20, 2007)

$700 is that bad, i figured it was like 2grand or something.  I like it though


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> I don't know about you guys, but while that's not my style of axe, that thing's pretty fuckin' badass.



f'reals
that thing SCREAMS death metal
Belphegor anyone?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 20, 2007)

WOO!!! 

I was wanting this guitar too, when i first saw it on bc rich site


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> how much you pay for that?



I think you meant "You would PAY for that?!"


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 22, 2007)

At first I thought this was the shittiest design, but it's grown on me. 

I realized that its the idea of a twisted-evil styled V that I like, but I don't particularly like how BC Rich executed it. 

Also, the inlay has got to go, it's sooo distracting! I would like it in black pearl, that'd be sweet.

Props for the skull knob! Think we could get any pictures of this beast?


----------



## usagi (Dec 22, 2007)

Put a SD Livewire HM in the bridge and you're set!


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 22, 2007)

Crucified said:


> epic fail. I really don't like the carved body on it and the inlays make me want to kill myself.



 priceless


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 22, 2007)

i personally dont care for the body, but i love the inlay and headstock. reguardless, for all you guys saying it looks like shit, if everyone played the same guitar, it would be a boreing world. although it isnt my style, it has a couple kick ass parts and its unique


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

JesseTheMachine said:


> I realized that its the idea of a twisted-evil styled V that I like, but I don't particularly like how BC Rich executed it.



: : Halo Guitars : :


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 24, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> : : Halo Guitars : :



I was thinking about getting one of the halo guitars. The carved ESP F model, but for some reason they look extremely plastic or something, like their toys.. That's really the only decent guitar they have in my opinon. That squid V is......different........


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2007)

that guitar is not my cup of tea. it's a stage guitar, that's for sure.

it screams metal.. but i prefer screaming metal myself


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahh Halo Guitars, yes I'm familiar with them. 

That squid guitar though? Where I come from they teach designers to make more than one draft of their concept, so as to pare away the bad excess and increase the level of win. 

In this case, of course Halo guitars were obligated to follow the drawing by the Skinlab guitarists, but still, if I were the owner of a guitar company I would offer them some adaptations on their original idea. 

I mean, it doesn't even look like a squid!



Moser Bastard V

Now that's getting there!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 2, 2008)

JesseTheMachine said:


> Ahh Halo Guitars, yes I'm familiar with them.
> 
> That squid guitar though? Where I come from they teach designers to make more than one draft of their concept, so as to pare away the bad excess and increase the level of win.
> 
> ...



That's the thing. Everyone liked the Moser V. I hate the import version, I prefer the handmade one with an Arachnid headstock, however I grew tired of those too. Call me crazy but the Draco just looks classier to me for some reason. Not to mention every psuedo-metalhead and their mother is going to get a moser V thinking it's "original". I'm glad no one likes dracos..more for me


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's the thing. Everyone liked the Moser V. I hate the import version, I prefer the handmade one with an Arachnid headstock, however I grew tired of those too. Call me crazy but the Draco just looks classier to me for some reason. Not to mention every psuedo-metalhead and their mother is going to get a moser V thinking it's "original". I'm glad no one likes dracos..more for me


I said i like them 

so more for me too


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

That is too over the top, even for me.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 2, 2008)

it's so  I like it  even for hanging on my wall


----------



## W4D (Mar 6, 2008)

JesseTheMachine said:


> Ahh Halo Guitars, yes I'm familiar with them.
> 
> That squid guitar though? Where I come from they teach designers to make more than one draft of their concept, so as to pare away the bad excess and increase the level of win.
> 
> ...



It isnt soposed to look liek a squid. The name came from something personal an inside joke between the band, Glenny and I .

we have done quite well with it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 6, 2008)

I sound like a dildo, and I'm sorry...but I'd rather play a Daisy Rock in the shape of James Hetfield's face than that...I fucking hate those guitars

(if they work for you though, that's cool...best of luck and all that!)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not my thing. You could always use it as a weapon.


----------



## phantaz (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw some pictures of a few custom shop Draco's from Namm that looked badass. I wonder if a guy could order a custom shop 7 string Draco?


----------



## W4D (Mar 6, 2008)

phantaz said:


> I saw some pictures of a few custom shop Draco's from Namm that looked badass. I wonder if a guy could order a custom shop 7 string Draco?



I am sure you could.


----------



## treddybear (Aug 26, 2008)

those inlays on the frets, they're gone now, right? i mean if you buy a new one today. because they started making them as a standard model instead of the limited edition so they took the markers off. am i right? or whats up because the bcrich.com site has a picture of it without the inlays as well as thomann.de but some other sites have the picture with the inlays. enlighten me please? because i'm looking forward to buying one in the spring or so when i got the money but i'd hate to buy it with those inlays. unmarked is more my taste


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 26, 2008)

treddybear said:


> those inlays on the frets, they're gone now, right? i mean if you buy a new one today. because they started making them as a standard model instead of the limited edition so they took the markers off. am i right? or whats up because the bcrich.com site has a picture of it without the inlays as well as thomann.de but some other sites have the picture with the inlays. enlighten me please? because i'm looking forward to buying one in the spring or so when i got the money but i'd hate to buy it with those inlays. unmarked is more my taste



every site I seen with it the inlays are gone. I never seen that one. only here.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 26, 2008)

treddybear said:


> those inlays on the frets, they're gone now, right? i mean if you buy a new one today. because they started making them as a standard model instead of the limited edition so they took the markers off. am i right? or whats up because the bcrich.com site has a picture of it without the inlays as well as thomann.de but some other sites have the picture with the inlays. enlighten me please? because i'm looking forward to buying one in the spring or so when i got the money but i'd hate to buy it with those inlays. unmarked is more my taste



The inlays are gone. Just clean ebony. And if you're looking to buying one you might wanna order one now. I ordered mine in april I think it was and it's slated to show up next month. My first draco took such a long time I'd given up, and out of the blue I got the call from Bill's Music "Hey...um...we got your Draco, it showed up today". I don't know what's up with B.C. Rich but it's hard getting a Draco. I'm still waiting for my new one, I hope it does show up next month.


----------

